# Looking for HR/Recruitment Opportunities in Singapore



## Pragna (May 27, 2014)

Hi 

With 6 Years of Experience in Top IT Companies in India, I am Looking out for a HR or Recruitment jobs in Singapore, can you please let me know on the market conditions there and how to approach for these jobs. 

Thanks 
Pragna


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

just my 2 cents

traditionally HR and Recruiting jobs were saved for locals, though that was relaxed n the past few years .... and of late the rules have been reversed in view of adverse local reactions to traditionally-locals only jobs being farmed out

that though shouldn't stop you

with your experience I am sure you, by now, would have read this forum and found some names mentioned .....


----------



## Pragna (May 27, 2014)

Hi Ecureilx

Thanks for your suggestion. I will be really glad if i get someone who will help me there in Singapore.

Regards
Pragna


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

meaning?


----------

